# Colour choice - TT-S



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks to all for help with my issues around ordering a new TT.

As that has now been sorted and I have placed my order (due 1st Sept.), initially I have said FLORET SILVER.

However, I walked past a Skoda Octavia the other day that was in this amazing battleship grey. On looking on the Skoda website, it isn't there this colour, nor is it an Audi option. Ironically a friend of mine has his Bentley in the same grey. All part of the VW/Audi empire.

Anyone any idea what it is?

It is like this: -
http://images61.fotki.com/v249/photos/6/63080/322421/DSC009891-vi.jpg?1058164832


----------



## youpla77 (Feb 5, 2015)

badger748 said:


> Thanks to all for help with my issues around ordering a new TT.
> 
> As that has now been sorted and I have placed my order (due 1st Sept.), initially I have said FLORET SILVER.
> 
> ...


Maybe nano grey ?


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

No too dark !
It really is battleship grey - like HMS Belfast on the Thames


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Audi Aviator Gray Pearl Metallic LZ7W/1X perhaps....










Hoggy.


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

That looks like it!
Is it an option on the Mk3 TT then???
I can't see it on the configurator?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

badger748 said:


> That looks like it!
> Is it an option on the Mk3 TT then???
> I can't see it on the configurator?


Hi, No. That was a colour choice on 2001/2003 MK1s.
Hoggy.


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn.
Floret silver it is then


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Seen this in the metal and it's a really nice grey.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ps/3251750

Porsche sport grey exclusive


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

That's very smart isn't it Chris.
How did you get on with a DSG/S-tronic demo?


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I had the s-tronic for a couple of hours and was impressed, got back to the dealer having decided to change to order.

The only issue being that it would delay the build for around 6 months as the earlest BW was 39, i believe this is the same for all s-tronics, so would not get delivered until mid October.

Not willing to wait that long so have kept the order as is with BW16 so i get it before the summer..

The s-tronic will have to wait till the RS is out


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I am build week 24 with my s-tronic TTS but am not particularly surprised that there is a longer wait if you switch from manual to s-tronic at this stage of the order. I can only guess that the change you have requested is one fo those which effectively puts you right back down the waiting list rather than, say, a change of colour or switch to extended leather or comfort pack which, potentially, would not affect your delivery date?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My understanding, from talking with various salespeople (not just Audi) and visiting car plants in Europe & US is once the build week is confirmed you only have a very short time to change things. This is because the parts are then on the JIT build schedule & everything is tee'd up in the supply chain computer etc.

Sometimes they are okay as they will leave your car there as a stock build / future demo model, but most likely you lose the slot and go to the back of the queue, or to the point where the build computer schedule hasn't been created yet.

Obviously different for 'volume' cars like Corsas, Fiestas etc., as these are normally built to 3 or 4 kit levels and sent to dealer stock with minimal changes and/ or dealer enhancements.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

badger748 said:


> Damn.
> Floret silver it is then


Another boring silver...come on, have some imagination. Try and get a look at the Nano grey in the flesh. Better than you might think.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Tango red metallic  picking it up in 1 week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Re sale red, always a good choice, one of my favourites if you want to stand out :wink:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, my previous car was white, and i don't like white tt mi3, red is best choice for me.. Gunmetal silver (dont know audi official name for that color) is cool also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm quite disappointed with the colour options available for the mk3 (don't start me off) , hopefully more exciting colours will become available in the future. The mk2 didn't have a fantastic array of colours but some nice ones popped up here and there on various models over time.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Templar said:


> I'm quite disappointed with the colour options available for the mk3 (don't start me off) , hopefully more exciting colours will become available in the future. The mk2 didn't have a fantastic array of colours but some nice ones popped up here and there on various models over time.


Unless you pay the 2.5k premium & get something radical

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Samoa said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite disappointed with the colour options available for the mk3 (don't start me off) , hopefully more exciting colours will become available in the future. The mk2 didn't have a fantastic array of colours but some nice ones popped up here and there on various models over time.
> ...


Is there really such thing as a radical colour on a car these days...I mean even the Renault clip has a sort of candy red available where only a few years ago was only seen on custom cars (pimp my gimp..lol) admittedly not to the same glass looking depth but the colours not far off.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

The new Audi colour is Nardo grey, I suspect this is what you may be after?



Close to battleship grey as you can get I would say, lots more in better light below...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=nardo ... CAcQ_AUoAQ

I loved it to begin with but can't help but think it looks like base primer and unfinished :lol: Looks great in that RS6 pic above though 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

See your point...lacquered primer..
What was the mk1 grey that they used on the limited runout mk2 TTS (grey with a hint of pink) ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Templar said:


> See your point...lacquered primer..
> What was the mk1 grey that they used on the limited runout mk2 TTS (grey with a hint of pink) ?


That was Nimbus Grey but I'm partial to aviator grey, even if it does look like primer


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved Suzuka grey......


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

As above. I suspect the OP saw Suzuka grey which is very pale grey - almost white.. lovely.


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nardo grey looks fantastic.

Not seen Suzuka grey - but how come both of these are not on offer?

Either on the std colours available or the palate of special order ones?

I am guessing you just cannot get a TT in Nardo Grey, for example?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

badger748 said:


> Nardo grey looks fantastic.
> 
> Not seen Suzuka grey - but how come both of these are not on offer?
> 
> ...


Nope but plenty of other greys to choose from with Nano Grey, Monsoon Grey and Daytona Grey (S-Line only) all on offer! 
:lol:


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes I know all the other greys - but personally, I really liked the "lacquered primer" type grey, which predictably I cannot have !

On the custom paint colours, it seems the choice is endless - apart from the grey I want


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

badger748 said:


> Yes I know all the other greys - but personally, I really liked the "lacquered primer" type grey, which predictably I cannot have !
> 
> On the custom paint colours, it seems the choice is endless - apart from the grey I want


Buy a base colour then and get it wrapped and save £1,500 easily on the audi exclusive paint job


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How about ABT satin / matte grey..


----------

